# There's No Denying --> I'm A Badass Boss of All Things COOL !!!!



## Madmann (Nov 12, 2011)

I have all that I want here ^^^ and stay in the upper echelon of the elite 24/7.​


----------



## Madmann (Nov 12, 2011)

I realize 98% of the IM community wishes they could say the same.

It turns out that fate just is not on your side, and you can never be like me.

But at least 85% of you have come to terms with it and accepted that fact.

The rest of you jock-sniffing, lubricant-obsessed, cum-guzzling, anal-rape volunteers
need to get with the program, and embrace your faggotry to complete the inner circle.

*While look down from above my throne of coolness and laugh and ridicule you all.*










Bow down Bitches!​


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 12, 2011)

You are certainly Pillar of the denizen community


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 12, 2011)

1000 bikini babes on Bondi beach by Xinjo.com

yea buncha broke ass girls got their picture taken 3 years ago for a free bikini. so boss. not


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 12, 2011)

Loser, I guarantee I make twice as much as you yearly as will I for the rest of my life.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 12, 2011)

If you’re a badass boss then why are you afraid of me? That’s right you are my personal bitch and everyone here knows it.  I dare you to tell me otherwise. That’s right you won’t because you are. PS. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html I raped your mother.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 12, 2011)

Australian babes can probably find better things to do than sit around and watch some little racist play sonic.


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 12, 2011)

This^^^^^^

You have been owned by COK (Call of KTulu) many times. Why? Because you're a weak human being!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 12, 2011)

1000 women and not one is black? or did they just make them move to the back?


----------



## Madmann (Nov 12, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> My grave is so nasty that I can not rest.....


 

Be gone you broken-winged beast.

DEAD REMEMBER.....






Little Wart Aug 2011 - Nov 2011​ 





Killermonkey said:


> Loser, I guarantee I make twice as much as you yearly as will I for the rest of my life.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 12, 2011)

Good job avoiding me and not saying that you are not my bitch.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 12, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Good job avoiding me and not saying that you are not my bitch.


 

I've never been a bitch of yours or anyone elses.


THERE are you finally happy now? Will you go away?? Back into your mouse hole??


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 12, 2011)

Delusional ^^


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 12, 2011)

Madmann said:


> I've never been a bitch of yours or anyone elses.
> 
> 
> THERE are you finally happy now? Will you go away?? Back into your mouse hole??


 I think I might have to have another little talk with you. I see a meltdown coming on. "Will you go away??" Cry for help there. Cough "bitch."

PS. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html I raped your mother.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 12, 2011)

PS. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html  I raped your mother.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 12, 2011)

PS. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html I raped your mother.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 12, 2011)

PS. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html  I raped your mother.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 12, 2011)

PS. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html  I raped your mother.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 12, 2011)

PS. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html  I raped your mother.  Do you like my thread?


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 12, 2011)

COK is bringing on the ownage!


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Madmann said:


> I have all that I want here ^^^ and stay in the upper echelon of the elite 24/7.​



Hey jackass, if you have those then why were they pulled off Google? 

Looks like you have a fantasy to have what I have.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 12, 2011)

^ This, Madmann, take notes from the best. This guy gets laid all the time and he can spot a virgin from a mile away.


PS. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html I raped your mother.


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> ^ This, Madmann, take notes from the best. This guy gets laid all the time and he can spot a virgin from a mile away.
> 
> 
> PS. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html I raped your mother.



Yes I can, That's why when I saw his mom from two miles away I knew she'd been ran through pretty hard.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 12, 2011)

anus1 said:


> Hey jackass, if you have those then why were they pulled off Google?


 
Hey dumbass, yeah YOU THE DUMBASS, the pics serve as examples.


Duhhhhh!!!!




anus1 said:


> Looks like you have a fantasy to have what I have.


 

Unlikely since I have no interest in being raped by hairy trannies.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 12, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Hey dumbass, yeah YOU THE DUMBASS, the pics serve as examples.
> 
> 
> Duhhhhh!!!!
> ...


 
PS. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html  I raped your mother. 

Fucking pussy for avoiding my thread and posts.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 12, 2011)

anus1 said:


> Yes I can, That's why when I saw his mom from two miles away I knew she'd been ran through pretty hard.


 
How can you see anything passed the stray neighorhood dog's ass
of which you constantly lick to satisfy your bizarre tastebuds ??


Fucking senseless shitbag.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 12, 2011)

Madmann said:


> How can you see anything passed the stray neighorhood dog's ass
> of which you constantly lick to satisfy your bizarre tastebuds ??
> 
> 
> Fucking senseless shitbag.


 PS. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html I raped your mother.

Keep avoiding my thread, pussy bitch.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 12, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> avoiding my thread and posts.


 

Why don't you understand you are easily forgettable ??


P.S. Your mother is not even pretty or human enough to be raped.


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Hey dumbass, yeah YOU THE DUMBASS, the pics serve as examples.
> 
> 
> Duhhhhh!!!!
> ...




Hey you, yes you the the little bitch. 
The pics are fake! If you really had it, then you would post true pics. 

Don't you mean you have no interest in being raped by COK again?


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 12, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Why don't you understand you are easily forgettable ??
> 
> 
> P.S. Your mother is not even pretty or human enough to be raped.


My mother is dead. I wouldn't brag about being necrophilia. Ps. I raped your mother.

When my friend did a background check on you, we found out that your mother got arrested for prostitution in 1997. You're entire family is full of losers.


PS. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/146419-dear-madmann.html I raped your mother.

According to my friend's background check on you, you had to leave school because you were being bullied. Internet tough guy.


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Why don't you understand you are easily forgettable ??
> 
> 
> P.S. Your mother is not even pretty or human enough to be raped.



It is ok, let it out... Let out how it feels to have been raped by COK.


P.S. Yet you rape dogs.


----------



## ExLe (Nov 12, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> My mother is dead. I wouldn't brag about being necrophilia. Ps. I raped your mother.
> 
> When my friend did a background check on you, we found out that your mother got arrested for prostitution in 1997. You're entire family is full of losers.
> 
> ...


 


Tell us more!...


----------



## Madmann (Nov 12, 2011)

anus1 said:


> It is ok, let it out... Let out how it feels to have been raped by COK.


 

Never happened and it never will, so tell everyone the name of that dog you lick every week??

Besides the human version you call a boyfriend who may very well own that four-legged mutt you've been slurping.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 12, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Hey you, yes you the the little bitch.
> The pics are fake! If you really had it, then you would post true pics.


 
I don't need you fags drooling over my possessions.

The examples I gave you are certainly good enough. 

I know where you bottom-dwelling dust munchers stand.

And I you know where I stand, and why I humilate you all.


----------



## secdrl (Nov 12, 2011)

Negged.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 12, 2011)

secdrl said:


> Negged.


 
Secdrl nobody cares what you do, nobody remembers you.

You are the broken tree that falls in the empty forest.


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Never happened and it never will, so tell everyone the name of that dog you lick every week??
> 
> Besides the human version you call a boyfriend who may very well own that four-legged mutt you've been slurping.




Madmann, 
You are in denial, It is ok to displace your issue on others. 
The first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem munching dogs assholes. 

Say it, just let out the truth.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 12, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Madmann,
> You are in denial, It is ok to displace your issue on others.
> The first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem munching dogs assholes.
> 
> Say it, just let out the truth.


 
Yeah I was RIGHT.

YOU ARE AS DUMB AS YOU LOOK.


----------



## littlekev (Nov 12, 2011)

madmann said:


> yeah i was right.
> 
> You are as dumb as you look.



your a fuckin loser!


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Yeah I was RIGHT.
> 
> YOU ARE AS DUMB AS YOU LOOK.




Now you are having misconstrued dreams about me? Come on man, that isn't healthy....


----------



## ExLe (Nov 12, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Secdrl nobody cares what you do, nobody remembers you.
> 
> You are the broken tree that falls in the empty forest.


 
And you are the troll that lurks under the broken tree in the empty forest...


----------



## secdrl (Nov 12, 2011)

ExLe said:


> And you are the troll that lurks under the broken tree in the empty forest...




I think he's getting upset...


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## anxious1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Man, I think he crawled back into that hole him and that mangy dog share under the tree in the forest.


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 12, 2011)

Rednack, shut the fuck UP!!!!


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Rednack, shut the fuck UP!!!!



Is he sucking madmann's dick too?

You would think with a ll that dick in his mouth he wouldn't be able to talk, and with the dicks he is skiing he wouldn't be able to type.


----------



## katanga (Nov 12, 2011)

You MADMANN are a TWAT, this is you, an internet tough guy....lol


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 12, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> ...
> 
> When my friend did a background check on you, we found out that your mother got arrested for prostitution in 1997. You're entire family is full of losers.
> 
> ...



nice. do tell us more.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 12, 2011)

eddie got awful quiet didn't he?


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> eddie got awful quiet didn't he?




Guess the guy who gives it to him called for a quickie.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 12, 2011)

Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Originally Posted by *Killermonkey* 

 
_Rednack, shut the fuck UP!!!!_



			
				cock smoker said:
			
		

> Is he sucking madmann's dick too?
> 
> You would think with a ll that dick in his mouth he wouldn't be able to  talk, and with the dicks he is skiing he wouldn't be able to type.


 


You sure have your lips all puckered up around my man stick name dropping me while i was away..


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Rednack said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Killermonkey*
> 
> 
> ...



Alright, now that you're back from your quickie with madmann... Is it ok with you if we talk shit now? 
Don't want your asshole to get too inflamed.


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 12, 2011)

He is sassy because I negged him again! Couldnt help it, he is just so neggable!!


----------



## Rednack (Nov 12, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Is it ok with you if we talk shit now?
> Don't want your asshole to get too inflamed.


Baby, the way you're french kissing my anus right now, it don't look like that's gonna happen for quiet a while unless you get cotton mouth..


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 12, 2011)

Learn some grammar, dickface!! ^^^^


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Rednack said:


> Baby, the way you're french kissing my anus right now, it don't look like that's gonna happen for quiet a while unless you get cotton mouth..



Dear Redhack,
Please wake up from your sleep where you are having kinky fantasies of me. I know I am sexy, and irresistible (your lady said so) but I just don't swing that way. It is unhealthy to hope for something unattainable.


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Learn some grammar, dickface!! ^^^^


 He can't. He has so much cum in his head there isn't space for intelligence.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 12, 2011)

Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Originally Posted by *Killermonkey* 

 
_Rednack, shut the fuck UP!!!!_




Theyz plenty of boom boom for you too, my little leghumper..


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Rednack said:


> Theyz plenty of boom boom for you too, my little leghumper..





Only reason you have plenty, is because you have so many rolls of fat to fuck.


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 12, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> He can't. He has so much cum in his head there isn't space for intelligence.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 12, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Only reason you have plenty, is because you have so many rolls of fat to fuck.


Looks like you'll always have a job  then, asslicker..


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 12, 2011)

He can't even use the quote funtion right.

Pretty sure it does it for you rednack. Don't get how you fucked that up.


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Rednack said:


> Looks like you'll always have a job  then, asslicker..




Yes, it will quite a task getting fat dumb fucks like you into shape. There will always be people like you.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 12, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> He can't even use the quote funtion right.
> 
> Pretty sure it does it for you rednack. Don't get how you fucked that up.


figured if you was as crippled in real life as you are in here you'd need the ammo and i was right..you jumped right on it like a little lap dog you are..


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 12, 2011)

You better do something fast, Rednack! You are getting severely owned by A1 and this might cause me to neg you everyday like I have been doing to Madmann for the reason of being a little bitch with lame-ass comebacks!

Tick tock, you little whore


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't need the ammo. 
Your girl tells me you're shooting blanks... So please keep all the ammo you can.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 12, 2011)

You two little bitches just keep playing tug of war with my man peice here, i'm rather enjoying it..


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## anxious1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> You better do something fast, Rednack! You are getting severely owned by A1 and this might cause me to neg you everyday like I have been doing to Madmann for the reason of being a little bitch with lame-ass comebacks!
> 
> Tick tock, you little whore




The two of them hooking up seems to be the reason for Rednack's recent downfall.


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 12, 2011)

Well then, you might enjoy this neg that I have coming your way!!


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 12, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> The two of them hooking up seems to be the reason for Rednack's recent downfall.


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Rednack said:


> You two little bitches just keep playing tug of war with my man peice here, i'm rather enjoying it..




Man piece? 
Tug-of-war? 

Pretty sure you don't even have a piece of manhood. 

Tug-of-war consists of two sides fighting.... I only see us raping you.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 12, 2011)

You boys are gonna have to ramp it up abit now cause im a fiesty faggot who likes getting cornholed rough..next thing you know yall will be sporting broke ribs and bloody noses and shit..



oh and don't forget to pack ya lunches..


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 12, 2011)

Weak sauce . . .


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Rednack said:


> You boys are gonna have to ramp it up abit now cause im a fiesty faggot who likes getting cornholed rough..next thing you know yall will be sporting broke ribs and bloody noses and shit..




See the truth comes out. 
I am sure I have been put through worse by uncle Sam. 

Let's see here, you want us to cornhole you because 
Madmann isn't doing it for you any longer?


Oh don't forget to pack madmann's fudge in.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 12, 2011)

*yawns*


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 12, 2011)

Rednack, can I come by later and sift through some of the Mustang parts laying in front of your trailer?


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Rednack, can I come by later and sift through some of the Mustang parts laying in front of your trailer?


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Rednack said:


> *yawns*




Are you opening wide?


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 12, 2011)

Madmann said:


> I realize 98% of the IM community wishes they could say the same.
> 
> It turns out that fate just is not on your side, and you can never be like me.
> 
> ...



Wouldn't want to be like you.  Who wants to be a 14 year old black kid with an identity crisis and goes through a yearly fit of depression on father's day because you don't know who to send a card to?


----------



## Madmann (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Madmann (Nov 14, 2011)

anus1 said:


> Now you are having misconstrued dreams about me? Come on man, that isn't healthy....


 
Whatever you say anus.

Unhealthy, is the life you will ultimately lead from wasting all those syringes.

But anyway, tell me why you get so anxious to be spanked on the anus by "macho" gymrats?

They must especially get a thrill out of seeing you do squats and demand to come spot you.

I hate fucking tight clothes wearing fag-beacons like you. Ruin the training atmosphere.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 14, 2011)

oh edward, your so witty......not!


----------



## Madmann (Nov 14, 2011)

Edward is the one that got away from you ..... right REDDOPE?

So that's why you can't stop thinking about him and his pitiful name.

There is counseling for such headcases like yourself. Seek it ASAP.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 14, 2011)

ok eddie, where would I find that counseling? your moms house?


P.S. how was school today? Did the bullies find your lunch money stashed in your undies?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 14, 2011)

There's no doubt our Eddie is mentally  handicapped and socially challenged hence his fascination with anything  involving fantasy.

Eddie, living outside of what the rest of us consider reality,  constantly goes on the record here on IM about his many fantasy's. 

Let me list a few that I can remember:



Eddie fantasizes about being the boyfriend of girls who he finds their picture online.
Eddie  fantasizes about Sonic the Hedgehog and defends until the end his  playing of this video game intended for those 12 and under.  He is so  enamored with Sonic, he links to Sonic youtube videos in his signature.
Eddie fantasizes about dressing like Eminem and street hustling Guidos whose pics he also finds online.
Eddie  fantasizes about being some type of highly trained killer, yet he is  intimidated by the men on this forum who actually workout.
Eddie  fantasizes about being able to use an antique knife, previously used by  'hoods' several decades ago, and slashing people with such knife.
Eddie  fantasizes about having wealthy parents, but if that were the truth he  would have better things to do than troll on message forums.  Not to  mention, he would be properly educated and wouldn't have spelling,  syntax and grammatical errors in every post he makes.


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 14, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Whatever you say anus.
> 
> Unhealthy, is the life you will ultimately lead from wasting all those syringes.
> 
> ...



 Stop wanting to slap my ass. It is just a little gay bro.   You must be stalking the wrong guy at the gym, I don't wear tight clothes. Sorry to break your heart bro.


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 14, 2011)

I am getting kind of bored watching Eddie get owned so often. We need a challenge, someone fetch the Captn!!!


----------



## Madmann (Nov 14, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> ok eddie, where would I find that counseling? your moms house?


 
A licenced therapist office is where most unstable humans go.

But the maybe the shellfish on the beach you roam so much could help you.
You hear enough voices in your head anyway, so theirs couldn't hurt I suppose.



Big Pimpin said:


> There's no doubt our Eddie is mentally handicapped and socially challenged hence his fascination with anything involving fantasy.
> 
> Eddie, living outside of what the rest of us consider reality, constantly goes on the record here on IM about his many fantasy's.
> 
> ...


 
Big Pincushion, how come you know REDDOPE's dream guy so well ??

Is he your buddy, wingman, or close relative on your mother's side?




anus1 said:


> Stop wanting to slap my ass. It is just a little gay bro. You must be stalking the wrong guy at the gym, I don't wear tight clothes. Sorry to break your heart bro.


 
Clearly you don't know the meaning of hate.

You wear tight clothes like all the other roided phony-muscle bitches.

That hideous avi not to mention your posting style suggests it.

Calling other men "bro" is another dead give-a-way of your queerness.


----------



## anxious1 (Nov 14, 2011)

Where did I mention hate in my post? You are obviously too much of a retarded inbred to make any logical assumptions. 
Yes I wear clothes. Where as you stand outside the gym nude, waiting to get fucked... Not going to happen... You have to put some time inside the gym to be wanted by women. 

 Sorry, I forgot you are gay... You don't call other men bro, you call them big papa.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 15, 2011)

anxious1 said:


> Where did I mention hate in my post? You are obviously too much of a retarded inbred to make any logical assumptions.
> Yes I wear clothes. Where as you stand outside the gym nude, waiting to get fucked... Not going to happen... You have to put some time inside the gym to be wanted by women.
> 
> Sorry, I forgot you are gay... You don't call other men bro, you call them big papa.


 
You are the stupidest moron I've ever seen online.

I said I WAS THE ONE WHO HATED YOU fucking idoit.

And fags like you can't advise a true ladiesman on anything.
So shove that shit right back up your dumbass. Pathetic joke.

Only thing worse than your nonsensical sig is still that terribe avi.
But even more gear couldn't improve the sack of crap you call a body.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 16, 2011)

Madmann said:


>


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## Madmann (Nov 18, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


>


 
I don't know any real pimp who can stand the terrible taste of coffee of a daily basis.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 18, 2011)

Madmann said:


> I don't know any real pimp



Indeed


----------



## Madmann (Nov 18, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Indeed, I'm a Lee Priest worshipping, sweat-licking, semen-slurping moron.


 

For sure.


----------



## secdrl (Nov 19, 2011)

Negged.


----------



## secdrl (Nov 19, 2011)

This from Big Pimpin' to Madmann----> 'I'm having a beer at bar on the beach in Daytona when it dawned on me that I haven't told you to fuck off and die yet today. Smartphones are cool aren't they? '

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Madmann (Nov 19, 2011)

secdrl said:


> This from Big Pimpin' to Madmann----> 'I'm having a beer at bar on the beach in Daytona when it dawned on me that I haven't told you to fuck off and die yet today. Smartphones are cool aren't they? '
> 
> ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


 
Apparently you're a nimrod who is dazzled and amazed by smartphones.


LOL @ YOU.


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 19, 2011)

Madmann said:


> I don't know any real pimp who can stand the terrible taste of coffee of a daily basis.



Your pimp does.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 19, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> Your pimp does.


 

So did the comic book store close early before you could smooch all the skin off the clerks anus, just to get the latest copy of Avengers which you try to live out online here??

Geeky fags like you are so out of place on the training/fitness forum when your primary mode of exercise is flipping through pages, hoping to avoid paper cuts and adjusting your special reading glasses to examine the fine print not shown in thought bubbles.

Fucking dorks, should have all the wussiness beaten out of you daily until you become of some use in the real world, which is very unlikely anyway.


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 19, 2011)

Madmann said:


> So did the comic book store close early before you could smooch all the skin off the clerks anus, just to get the latest copy of Avengers which you try to live out online here??
> 
> Geeky fags like you are so out of place on the training/fitness forum when your primary mode of exercise is flipping through pages, hoping to avoid paper cuts and adjusting your special reading glasses to examine the fine print not shown in thought bubbles.
> 
> Fucking dorks, should have all the wussiness beaten out of you daily until you become of some use in the real world, which is very unlikely anyway.



I'm a productive member of society.  How about you?  Still creeping around in mom's basement because you're afraid the neighbor's six year old girl will kick your ass and make you lick your own asshole again?


----------



## secdrl (Nov 19, 2011)

Madmann said:


> So did the comic book store close early before you could smooch all the skin off the clerks anus, just to get the latest copy of Avengers which you try to live out online here??
> 
> Geeky fags like you are so out of place on the training/fitness forum when your primary mode of exercise is flipping through pages, hoping to avoid paper cuts and adjusting your special reading glasses to examine the fine print not shown in thought bubbles.
> 
> Fucking dorks, should have all the wussiness beaten out of you daily until you become of some use in the real world, which is very unlikely anyway.



You are a complete douchebag, but i'll give it to ya, some of the shit you come up with has me in tears.


----------



## secdrl (Nov 19, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> I'm a productive member of society.  How about you?  Still creeping around in mom's basement because you're afraid the neighbor's six year old girl will kick your ass and make you lick your own asshole again?


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 19, 2011)

secdrl said:


> You are a complete douchebag, but i'll give it to ya, some of the shit you come up with has me in tears.


Some of the shit I put in his mother has her in tears. I can't believe that bowling pin was able to fit in her vagina.


----------



## secdrl (Nov 19, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Some of the shit I put in his mother has her in tears. I can't believe that bowling pin was able to fit in her vagina.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 21, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Some of the shit I put in his mother has her in tears. I can't believe that bowling pin was able to fit in her vagina.




Hell, I put a bowling ball pin in her ass bro.  The fat end too.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 22, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Hell, I put a bowling ball pin in her ass bro. The fat end too.


 
Is that what your physically interior father did to help spawn a pinhead like you??

Your mother likely enjoyed it more than having a potential affair with her dreamboat the "Hoff."


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 22, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Is that what your physically interior father did to help spawn a pinhead like you??
> 
> Your mother likely enjoyed it more than having a potential affair with her dreamboat the "Hoff."




Your game is as weak as your sphincter Eddie.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 22, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Your game is as weak (stop)


 
Never confuse my "game" for your mental capacity.

Fucking lubricant-hoarding, sauage-sucking peon.


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 22, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Never confuse my "game" for your mental capacity.
> 
> Fucking lubricant-hoarding, sauage-sucking peon.



Elementary school out early today?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 22, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> Elementary school out early today?




It was a half-day due to the upcoming holiday.


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 22, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> It was a half-day due to the upcoming holiday.



My kids have a full day.


----------



## Madmann (Nov 22, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> My kids have a full day.


 

You're a Geeky Pedophile.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 3, 2012)

secdrl said:


> You are a complete douchebag, but i'll give it to ya, some of the shit you come up with has me in tears.


 
So just curious, what's the opposite of a douchebag?


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 3, 2012)

This nigga should be  with extreme prejudice, on the basis alone he has a 2 inch pecker.


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 3, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> This nigga should be  with extreme prejudice, on the basis alone he has a 2 inch pecker.



When he gets banned he comes back like a case of the herp.


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 3, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> When he gets banned he comes back like a case of the herp.



Bringing back memories of last weekend.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 4, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> This nigga should be  with extreme prejudice, on the basis alone he has a 2 inch pecker.


 
*Hush Faggot!*



CellarDoor said:


> When he gets banned he comes back like a case of the herp.


 
Don't  ever relate your repulsive illnesses to me you dirty gutter slut.


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 4, 2012)

Madmann said:


> *Hush Faggot!*
> 
> 
> 
> Don't  ever relate your repulsive illnesses to me you dirty gutter slut.



This actually made me laugh.

Then i remembered the cockless fuck who spewed it from there cum dumpster.

^^^^ This statement is aimed at you Fagmann ^^^^


----------



## CellarDoor (Feb 4, 2012)

Madmann said:


> *Hush Faggot!*
> 
> 
> 
> Don't  ever relate your repulsive illnesses to me you dirty gutter slut.



Wow.

I didn't see that witty response coming.  

What's funnier is even a woman with the herp wouldn't fuck you.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 4, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> This actually made me laugh.
> 
> Then i remembered the cockless fuck who spewed it from there cum dumpster.
> 
> ^^^^ This statement is aimed at you Fagmann ^^^^


 
You become gayer with each post. 

Are your handjobs not working anymore?



CellarDoor said:


> Wow.
> 
> I didn't see that witty response coming.
> 
> What's funnier is even a woman with the herp wouldn't fuck you.


 
What's not funny is that I've been with women who blow you out of the water.

And I don't just mean the ladies in the shots I recently posted here in AG.

So please get over yourself, I really don't care about you and never will.

I have high standards afterall and will never become that desperate.

Go bother the hapless fagtards around here who drool over everything you post.

Useless tramp.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 7, 2012)

Madmann said:


> You become gayer with each post.
> 
> Are your handjobs not working anymore?
> 
> ...




CD is gonna put a 18" Kong Dong up Eddie's ass.  I can't wait to watch.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 7, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> CD is gonna put a 18" Kong Dong up Eddie's ass. I can't wait to watch.


 
Much better chance of it being jammed down your throat.

We'll see if she is smart enough to make the right decision.


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 10, 2012)

You guys weren't shitting me...lol about dude^^


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 10, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Much better chance of it being jammed down your throat.



only cause eddies ass already has two dicks in it and a gallon of cum. Last time he went for three he riped his asshole for the fourth time. And no one wants to clean that mess up again.  Sept eddies mom who feels more at home sifting through cum and shit than any where else.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 10, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> You guys weren't shitting me...lol about dude^^


 
DANGER! DANGER:  Retard ^^^ on the loose. 

Lock your doors. Hide the wives and children.

And don't accept calls from the retard (MaxSeg). 

EVER.



skinnybitch180 said:


> only cause eddies ass already has two dicks in it and a gallon of cum. Last time he went for three he riped his asshole for the fourth time. And no one wants to clean that mess up again. Sept eddies mom who feels more at home sifting through cum and shit than any where else.


 
So you're still a lonesome dipstick I see. Only your mutt to hump your leg.

How many hours exactly do you spend watching gay porn and eating bon bons??

All that time wasted on the couch waiting for your cheating boyfriend to
bring home his pay check from the strip clubs only to be surprised with 
another man on his shoulders and you being a submissive bitch having to
accept it.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 10, 2012)

Madmann said:


> DANGER! DANGER:  Retard ^^^ on the loose.
> 
> Lock your doors. Hide the wives and children.
> 
> ...




Well not all of us can can be as active as you.  between your gay pedophilia obsession, manning that glory hole you call a job and late night trips to the store for maxee pads to keep the cum that drips out of your ass from getting all over I'm surprised you still have time lurk around here.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 10, 2012)

Madmann said:


> I realize 98% of the IM community wishes they could say the same.
> 
> It turns out that fate just is not on your side, and you can never be like me.
> 
> ...



I think you find you have been the one ridiculed, its posts like these that say you are homo, and delusional, next you will say you are running for president and will outlaw all bb forums……….


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 10, 2012)

Madmann said:


> DANGER! DANGER:  Retard ^^^ on the loose.
> 
> Lock your doors. Hide the wives and children.
> 
> ...



You're going to have to hit a hell of a lot harder than that my friend. After 19 years of a constant barrage of insults against my mother, me and any other personal attribute that would characterize my person (and all this just at work...lol), one has a tendency to develop a thick skin.


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Madmann (Feb 11, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> I think you find you have been the one ridiculed, its posts like these that say you are homo, and delusional, next you will say you are running for president and will outlaw all bb forums……….


 
Comments from inferior beings don't matter to me.

Its only serves as hysterical comedy relief to kill spare time.

The fact many people make threads about me shows my ownage.



MaxSeg said:


> You're going to have to hit a hell of a lot harder than that my friend. After 19 years of a constant barrage of insults against my mother, me and any other personal attribute that would characterize my person (and all this just at work...lol), one has a tendency to develop a thick skin.


 
I usually take it fairly easy on feather-weight noobs.

Maybe I'll give you hell once you become memorable and worth it.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 11, 2012)

Madmann said:


> Comments from inferior beings don't matter to me.
> 
> Its only serves as hysterical comedy relief to kill spare time.
> 
> ...



You're a virgin.


----------



## Madnann (Feb 11, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> You're a virgin.



Your hysterical attempts at trying to own are unostentatious. 

I've had more hot pussy than you will ever have.

I've got a smoking hot bitch sucking my dick as I type this, he thinks your a cum guzzling  fagtard.





>> C U S T O M <<

Hey its not my fault your posts are unfunny, uninteresting, and unostentatious.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 11, 2012)

Madnann said:


> Your hysterical attempts at trying to own are unostentatious.
> 
> I've had more hot pussy than you will ever have.
> 
> I've got a smoking hot bitch sucking my dick as I type this, he thinks your a cum guzzling  fagtard.



Posting fake pics of women? Virgin! Nice new account faggot.


----------



## Madnann (Feb 11, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Posting fake pics of women? Virgin! Nice new account faggot.



SILENCE  Fagtard!


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Feb 11, 2012)

Madnann said:


> SILENCE  Fagtard!



You're a virgin...


----------



## Madnann (Feb 11, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> You're a virgin...



Your dad is a virgin.

Your mom however is a dirty gutter slut.

I tried to talk her into having an abortion but her brain was to inferior to comprehend. 

Bow before my coolness SON!!!!!!




>> C U S T O M <<

Hey its not my fault your posts are unfunny, uninteresting, and unostentatious.


----------



## Madmann (Feb 11, 2012)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Posting fake pics of women? Virgin! Nice new account faggot.


 
Sorry I know you'd rather I post pics of men instead, you queer beacon.

And I don't have another account. Your hallucinations are out of control.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 11, 2012)

Madnann said:


> Your hysterical attempts at trying to own are unostentatious.
> 
> I've had more hot pussy than you will ever have.
> 
> ...



hey homo, you wrote he, so what is it a she thats a he? And your ramblings are reasons people shouldn't do CRACK

Virgin


----------



## Madnann (Feb 11, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> hey homo, you wrote he, so what is it a she thats a he? And your ramblings are reasons people shouldn't do CRACK
> 
> Virgin



Idiot. That was a typo not a Froidian slip because I'm a closet cock gobbler. I would never want some dude to fill my gaping ass with semen and then clean off my own shit his dick with my mouth while my mom films it.


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 11, 2012)

Madnann said:


> Idiot. That was a typo not a Froidian slip because I'm a closet cock gobbler. I would never want some dude to fill my gaping ass with semen and then clean off my own shit his dick with my mouth while my mom films it.



homo


----------



## Madnann (Feb 11, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> homo



Lame.

That's what every faggot said when they first met me.


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 11, 2012)

Since the onset of the internet there has been a new phenomena virulently spreading globally. Its known as Internet Induced Testosterone, also know as Pussiteous _subgenius Cock Hawk._

The  most unfortunate Fucktard to to acquire this ailment is generally generally described as a punk-ass coward know to hide behind a keyboard, make larger then life claims, suffer from delusions of grandeur and is usually a complete waste of DNA.


----------



## Tuco (Feb 11, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> Since the onset of the internet there has been a new phenomena virulently spreading globally. Its known as Internet Induced Testosterone, also know as Pussiteous _subgenius Cock Hawk._
> 
> The  most unfortunate Fucktard to to acquire this ailment is generally generally described as a punk-ass coward know to hide behind a keyboard, make larger then life claims, suffer from delusions of grandeur and is usually a complete waste of DNA.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 13, 2012)

Madnann said:


> Idiot. That was a typo not a Froidian slip because I'm a closet cock gobbler. I would never want some dude to fill my gaping ass with semen and then clean off my own shit his dick with my mouth while my mom films it.




Froidian?


----------

